# Surf Fishing Tips?



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

I am thinking about going surf fishing for the first time and I am mostly a inshore fisherman and any tips for a first timer would be more than welcome. I would like to try to catch a small shark so any shark tips for catching SMALL sharks, not huge tigers and hammers would be great as well.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Just try to make it out with more experienced folks if you can and you will learn a lot.
The only concise info I've found online is over on the Texas shark fishing site and forum.
Here is the link.
http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I would catch a lady fish or bluefish, cut the head off and use a casting rig and try to get it into a deep gut. Use a circle hook and a wire leader thats a couple feet longer than the size shark you are targeting.

Loosen the drag so the shark can run with the bait for a bit before you tighten down on it.

I have caught plenty of small ones on sand fleas while targeting other fish too.


----------

